# Any Species that eat Green Spotted Algae?



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I just bought some nerites from my lfs and was so happy that they are willing to eat this stuff. Are there any other species beside nerites that eat GSA?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

some clithons and nerites....that's it as far as i know


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

oceanaqua said:


> I just bought some nerites from my lfs and was so happy that they are willing to eat this stuff. Are there any other species beside nerites that eat GSA?


I know this isn't a direct answer to your question but in all my tanks I have been able to control GSA by slowly increasing PO4 dosing until it was minimal.

Bill


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Yea, I am able to control them but not stop them, I still get a few on my anubias and glass.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

To what level did you guys raise PO4 to curb the growth?

Thx


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

2ppm


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

fish7days said:


> To what level did you guys raise PO4 to curb the growth?
> 
> Thx


I know this isn't very scientific but I simplify my dosing by using ratios. So normal dosing in my tanks I dose a smidgen (1/32nd tsp) of KH2PO4 for every dash (1/8th tsp) of KNO3. When I have green spot or dust algae I slowly increase the KH2PO4 up to a pinch (1/16th tsp) for every dash of KNO3. Works every time.

Bill


----------

